# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Critque: My Photography

## Adanac

I like to take pictures and I'm curious to see what other people think of them. So please take a look and tell me. Good or bad, I want to hear it.

http://metaphysicalweight.deviantart.com

----------


## Shady

Im not much of a photographer myself, but you have some nice shots there  :smiley: 

I see your very fond of trees and the like lol

----------


## Adanac

> I see your very fond of trees and the like lol



Thanks and haha yes, I am rather fond of trees. Actually theres almost nothing but trees and a few sparse buildings anywhere near me.

----------


## wa'el

i liked "Frozen Horizon" & "Traces of Humanity" ... the others are kind of snap-shots i would say ...

----------


## Adanac

> i liked "Frozen Horizon" & "Traces of Humanity" ... the others are kind of snap-shots i would say ...



Those are two of my favorites as well. In fact, you're probably the first person other than me to ever say they liked "Traces of Humanity". Thanks anyways. And what do you mean by snap-shots haha? :tongue2: 

Took some new photos and put them up.

----------


## wa'el

> Those are two of my favorites as well. In fact, you're probably the first person other than me to ever say they liked "Traces of Humanity". Thanks anyways. And what do you mean by snap-shots haha?
> 
> Took some new photos and put them up.



by snap-shots i mean there's nothing much artistic in them ... they're like regular point-and-shoot stuff ...
but yea "Traces of Humanity" is a pretty nice photo ...

----------


## RooJ

Shopper and personal highway get my vote.. 
Personal highway had me thinking about how our thoughts lead us down emotional paths and somewhat control our mood, in this case dark thoughts, unless you're like me and love storms  ::D: .
I love the lighting of shopper, very surreal, reminds me of dreaming.

----------


## Adanac

Thanks for the feedback. And yes, I love storms.

----------


## apachama

I like what you produce. There's real feeling to it.

----------


## Adanac

Thanks.

----------


## mrhunkhonk

i really like your work, i based my photography final major project on dream, what do you think


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9f7736zWxQ

----------


## Adanac

I thought it was a little slow, but some of the pics were cool. Hey man, reall earie you know?

----------

